# Shakeology? Has anyone tried this?



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just ordered some this week. It has a pretty hefty price tag like 100.00 for 30 day supply, but I've heard wonders about it. I've even read some stories from thyroid patients having some success as far a symptoms go with it. It seems like a pretty concrete shake.

http://www.shakeology.com/c/documen...51a-61fd-4199-841b-16d24dae4c7b&groupId=59860

I know some of the people selling it make up stories so I read pretty deep into it and found some thyroid patients on other sites who said it really has worked well for their digestive issues, energy problems and skin issues. Haven't read much about weight loss, but I'm determined to do that on my on, and I'm really thinking it is going to happen now that I am on Armour and have my mind set to do something about it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Someone on another thread just mentioned SIBO and the breath test to check for it. I had completely forgotten I got that done a year and a half ago. I know you've been concerned about malabsorption...might be worth looking into.

I've never heard of Shakeology....can't help you there.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My husband is on Shakeology and has thyroid disease, and I just asked for his feedback. He said it has made no difference in his symptoms, but he thinks a person will lose weight if it is used as a meal replacement along with a healthy diet and exercise.

Renee


----------

